# 2014 Upland Slam?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

There's not really any info up on it yet other than the guidebook but will you register for the upland slam? I'm sure it'll be very similar to the waterfowl slam.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What exactly is the upland slam?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dennys??


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> What exactly is the upland slam?


It's new this year. It's just like the waterfowl slam . It's basically a way to support upland game here in the state for projects and stuff. Here's the waterfowl one it'll be similar to this : http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html


----------

